
Analysis of 114 propaganda sources from ISIS, Jabhat al-Nusra, al-Qaeda [pdf] - crosre
http://37.252.122.95/sites/default/files/Inside%20the%20Jihadi%20Mind.pdf
======
crosre
"Aim: To identify precisely what ideology is shared by the three groups, as
revealed in their propaganda, in order to inform effective counter-narratives
from mainstream Muslims, governments and civil society."

Done using Nvivo software.

(Reposting with the IP as the DNS name seemed to hurt the memory of at least
one reader, don't let it offend you, it remains very informative :)

